# Wheel cleaner!!



## Mazz (Jul 22, 2015)

What's the best alloy wheel cleaner (I get a lot of brake dust)

Thanks


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I would go for Krystal kleen brake away or envy evoloution, both are very effective cleaners when diluted at 1:10


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

My choice would be AS smart wheels & Carchem Revolt as an iron remover, if your getting alot of dust, maybe worth sealing your wheels :thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

If you have the time and haven't done already, use a combo of iron remover, tar remover, shampoo and clay if needs be and then put a decent sealant on them, then next time you go to clean them providing its a good enough sealant they should clean up with just a spray over or even a mild bodywork shampoo, 

Saying that, although mine are sealed I still like to use juicy details double mint to aid the clean


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilthamber auto wheel is good stuff  so is car chem revolt which im using now.
when you have them clean make sure to seal them so next time you use your pressure washer and snow foam / pre wash its easier to clean them


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Choppy said:


> I would go for Krystal kleen brake away or envy evoloution, both are very effective cleaners when diluted at 1:10


Seconded. You don't need expensive iron removers for wheel cleaning. If you want to go with an iron remover, krystal ferrum is the most economical of the lot.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have heard the same with regards to KKD brakeaway and Ferrum. Will likely be my next choice of wheel cleaner and fall out remover. I use Bilberry currently but its average, fine for the odd maintenance wash at 1:5 ratio but isn't strong enough for a deep clean, even neat. Considering the Acidic wheel cleaner Devils juice from KKD for those times when wheels need a really good scrub  Perfectly safe when used properly.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

There should be no need to use something as harsh as brake away weekly 

Seal wheels, use shampoo

Sorted


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I am talking about on family cars etc, car that aren't washed weekly but every 2-4 weeks. I use Revolution from AF on my own car as the wheels are always sealed, currently wearing 2 coats of Mint Rims but for unsealed wheels something like Brakeaway or better yet devils juice for the odd proper clean would work well, stops the brake dust/fall out building up on them.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Kimo said:


> There should be no need to use something as harsh as brake away weekly
> 
> Seal wheels, use shampoo
> 
> Sorted


My wheels are sealed with opticoat. If washed with something mild, they look good but still end up badly contaminated after a few months. Use something stronger and the contamination is miles less.

In practice, this forum tends towards the harsh products these days. The same argument you make goes for TFR products but they are very much flavour of the month.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

adjones said:


> My wheels are sealed with opticoat. If washed with something mild, they look good but still end up badly contaminated after a few months. Use something stronger and the contamination is miles less.
> 
> In practice, this forum tends towards the harsh products these days. The same argument you make goes for TFR products but they are very much flavour of the month.


Not for me

Only reason it's flavour of the month is because everyone's amazed that harsh tfr cleans better than a mild non caustic snow foam -.-


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

Valet pro Dragons Breath for me.
It's not cheap, but it is a seriously good wheel cleaner!!!









http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/chris221273/image.jpg5.jpg


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

The other pic wouldn't show but click on the other link and it shows an after pic.
These were heavily stained wheels, and 5 minutes of dragons breath and that was the result, with just the pressure washer cleaning it off.
I just sprayed it on, rubbed it over with a soft bristle brush and then pressure washed them off!!!


----------



## jakeboy69 (May 16, 2009)

Just bought 5l or Revolution and tried it today at 4:1 ratio and was massively impressed. Good value at about £8 too.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

jakeboy69 said:


> Just bought 5l or Revolution and tried it today at 4:1 ratio and was massively impressed. Good value at about £8 too.


Where did you buy at that price ?:thumb:


----------



## jakeboy69 (May 16, 2009)

Fleabay. It was £6.82 and free delivery. It was a bit of a steal. The eBay name was performanceraceparts. It came in 3 days too.


----------



## jakeboy69 (May 16, 2009)

Have to add, it's the Espuma revolution, not the AF on I bought. But it still gets rave reviews on here.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

At that price it's criminal not to buy. Surely it's been priced wrong, all other traders are £20+ including Espuma Direct!


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

jakeboy69 said:


> Have to add, it's the Espuma revolution, not the AF on I bought. But it still gets rave reviews on here.


Some on its way

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## jakeboy69 (May 16, 2009)

MDC250 said:


> At that price it's criminal not to buy. Surely it's been priced wrong, all other traders are £20+ including Espuma Direct!


Checked again today and it's back at £20. I reckon they missed a ten off my price. Happy days!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

jakeboy69 said:


> Checked again today and it's back at £20. I reckon they missed a ten off my price. Happy days!


Is this a 'bleeding' wheel cleaner ?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Is this a 'bleeding' wheel cleaner ?


No, just an alkaline ("acid free" :lol wheel cleaner, containing a healthy dose of sodium hydroxide (caustic soda)


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> No, just an alkaline ("acid free" :lol wheel cleaner, containing a healthy dose of sodium hydroxide (caustic soda)


Cheers, what would you recommend fatdazza, you seem to know your chemicals :thumb: for regular washing.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Cheers, what would you recommend fatdazza, you seem to know your chemicals :thumb: for regular washing.


Best advice is to get your wheels clean and seal them. Personally I like Wolfs rim seal, but am not saying it's the best. Several of the "glass" (sio2) type coatings are available e.g CarPro Dlux, Gtechniq C1,4,5 (all the same :lol and others tend to be the longest lasting but need more care on application. Failing that wheel waxes are a little less fussy but don't last as long. Sealed wheels generally only need shampoo solution to keep them clean.

For iron removal (bleeding type cleaners) Car Chem Revolt was an absolute steel when they had it on offer for 5 litres. More expensive but better iron removal, I favour iron x or Korrosol.

If you want pH neutral, Car Chem do a nice pH neutral wheel cleaner. Again I picked up 5 l in a GB for a good price. Needs a bit more agitation, but good for sensitive finishes.

Acid and Alkali wheel cleaners have their place and can be good on badly soiled wheels, but constant use cannot be good (no need for sledgehammer to crack a nut). My big gripe is the number of wheel cleaners marketed as "acid free", which may be true, but they are highly alkaline which can be just as damaging. :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Cheers bud sound advice, I'm running race glaze nano seal at mo which is good bu finding I can't go completely touch less even when adding mild cleaner like sonax bog standard my mf is a little grubby no matter how hard I hit them with pw. I want a truly touch less experience hate cleaning wheels. Thanks pal


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

hufty have you tried washing them with a snow foam or pre wash tfr like power maxed, or jet wash and wax ?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Cheers bud sound advice, I'm running race glaze nano seal at mo which is good bu finding I can't go completely touch less even when adding mild cleaner like sonax bog standard my mf is a little grubby no matter how hard I hit them with pw. I want a truly touch less experience hate cleaning wheels. Thanks pal


Think you might struggle with a completely touchless wash unless hitting them with heavy duty cleaners. Better in my mind to use a safer cleaner with agitation. Which sonax wheel cleaner are you using? Also the raceglaze wheel sealant will have a reduced life if you are hitting it with strong chemicals.


----------



## rpjesus (Dec 27, 2013)

la:la:Hi all! 

I'm looking for a good quality wheel cleaner concentrate.
The last I've used; Chemical Guys Diablo Gel, Autofinesse Wheel cleaner concentrate and Valet pro billberry, but I 'm tired of them. Anything new that is better??

Greetings and thanks!!!!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

As they say "prevention is better then the cure".Seal wheels first then you would only need to use shampoo to keep them clean.SJ


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Prevention is better than cure. Id be looking into changing my pads or even pads and discs


----------



## rpjesus (Dec 27, 2013)

*help!*

Excuse me for repeat the question.
Any product better than..?
-Chemical guys Diablo gel
-Autofinesse imperial concentrate
-Bilberry wheel cleaner
I´m tired of them..


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

+1 smart wheels good for removing brake dust


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

I tried Smart Wheels for the first time today. Used an Elite Car Care foaming spray head.

That stuff is brilliant. You can really see the dirt floating away in the foam.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Malco brake off will remove just about anything. Plenty of information on here about it.


----------



## rpjesus (Dec 27, 2013)

I finally had to buy -Nanolex wheel and iron cleaner gel.- 

In Spanish shops there is little to choose and Nanolex called my atention.

Thanks for answers!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The 'best' is something acidic (like Meg's Hot Rims for something OTC). Just don't use it for regular jobs. 

Seal your wheels with a coating, the dust will just mostly wash off with a squirt of the hose or pressure washer. The remaining dust will be one swipe removal with regular car shampoo and cloth/mitt/brush/what ever.


----------



## Nomad_ (Nov 16, 2015)

For me the best wheel cleaner is SONAX Xtreme. But this cleaner is removing sealants so I'm looking for a less agressive one.


----------

